# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Tražimo informacije o materijalima koji se dijele trudnicama i roditeljima male djece

## Storma

Drage forumašice,
molimo da nam pomognete u skupljanju informacija o  materijalima  (edukativnim i promotivnim) koji se dijele trudnicama i  roditeljima  male djece u Hrvatskoj. Skupljamo podatke za 2013. godinu,  pa nam  trebaju samo vaša friška iskustva.

Koje materijale ste  dobile u trudnoći ili nakon poroda, a da su  tekstualnim sadržajem ili  reklamama usmjereni roditeljima male djece  kao korisnicima:

- u  sustavu zdravstvene zaštite (ginekološke i pedijatrijske  ordinacije,  trudnički tečajevi, rodilišta, bolnice), u ljekarnama i sl
- van sustava zdravstvene zaštite (trgovački lanci i sl)

Molimo da te materijale ukratko opišete:
- kratak sadržaj (kojim područjima se bave)
- reklame (koje tvrtke i proizvodi su zastupljeni)
- jesu li vas tražili povratne info
molit ćemo vas i dodatne info, fotografije (na roda@roda.hr), sadržaj paketa ili sl, ako ste ga voljne ustupiti

Rok-odmah  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra_catrice

Moj prvi poklon paket Violeta-kozmetika, maramice,  uzorci pelena i ulozaka -zapravo lijep paketic, trazili podatke jer se dijelilo bebama do 4mj.
Od ljekarne s otpusnim pismom vrecica puna raznih letaka, uzorak sudocrem i nivea kreme, i naljepnica za auto.
Od patronazne par bocica samponcica i bepanthen, studena vodu i jos gomila letaka
Od dm-a i kozma paket pelena i kupone s popustima.
--to kad sam rodila a u trudnoci dm i dvd +knjizica s popustima i konzum djecji klub popusti.

----------


## Storma

aleksandra_catrice, imaš li možda tu prvu knjižicu konzumovih (dječji klub) popusta? Ili netko drugi?

Ajmo ljudi, aktivirajte se  :Wink:

----------


## anđeo26012013

u dm paketiću za trudnice je sada uz popuste i dvd s vježbama za trudnice bio i nekakav letak o doniranju krvi iz pupkovine za zakladu Ana Rukavina

----------


## aleksandra_catrice

A da i ja sam dobila taj letak ana rukavina. Nemam jer sam manje vise potrosila kupone (bili su korisni-vir80, jgl, lola vata itd), imam samo brosuru koja opisuje 9mj trudnoce, pripreme za bebu itd..

----------


## tangerina

> u dm paketiću za trudnice je sada uz popuste i dvd s vježbama za trudnice bio i nekakav letak o doniranju krvi iz pupkovine za zakladu Ana Rukavina



di se dobije taj paketić, kod njih?

ja sam od doktorice uz trudničku dobila i paketić s priručnikom o trudnoći (nisam stigla pogledat puno šta ima unutra), od reklama tester Persil omekšivača, gel za intimnu njegu, i jedna Pampers pelena.

----------


## anđeo26012013

to za dm odeš kod njih ispuniš neki letak za trudnice i dobiš torbicu s bonovima i dvd-om vježbe za trudnice,a kada rodiš otpusno pismo doneseš i opet dobiš popuste...muller ima isto neke popuste ali ih u West Gate-u nema,za trudnice

----------

